# See Örsjön Südschweden



## alex171284 (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor langer Zeit schonmal gefragt ob jemand diesen See kennt hoffe es ist jemand jetzt dabei der den Örsjön kennt?

mfg 

Alex


----------



## daniel_ (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Wo genau liegt der denn?
Gibt dutzende Örsjöns in Südschweden...


----------



## alex171284 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Der liegt genau an der grenze Smallands ca 15km vom Ort Osby


----------



## chris760819 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Hi Alex, 

also ich war vor einigen Jahren schon mal dort..  Ich kann nur sagen ein schönes Gewässer.. haben dort schöne Zander und ein paar Hechte gefangen.. Barsche waren eher mau, wir haben aber auch nicht gezielt darauf gefischt. 
ganz wichtig, wie ich finde ist, ein boot und ein gutes echolot..


----------



## alex171284 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde wohl  mir irgendwo ein echolot ausleihen müssen , da ich schon sehr gerne gezielt auf Hecht fischen möchte.


----------



## alex171284 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Hast du denn eine Tiefenkarte oder sowas?


----------



## chris760819 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

hatte ich mal... könnte aber sein das mein Kumpel sowas noch hat.. ich frag mal nach.. 
Ansonsten würd ich dir raten einfach mal eine runde über den See zu schleppen.. Ich denke da wirst Du die richtigen Stellen finden.. 
Wir waren die letzten Jahre nicht mehr dort weil unser Ferienhaus das wir immer angemietet hatten aus dem Programm des Ferienhausanbieters genommen worden ist. Hast du vielleicht mal einen Tipp wie man dort an ein anderes Haus kommen könnte.. im Internet ist da nix richtiges zu finden.. Zumindest kein Haus direkt am See


----------



## alex171284 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Das wäre ja super wenn du mal fragen könntest. Ich schick dir gerne mal den Link von den Ferienhäusern. Hoffe wir meinen auch den gleichen See. http://www.kalvshult-fritidsstugor.se/index_tys.html

mfg 

Alex


----------



## daniel_ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Wann fahrt ihr denn dort hin?


----------



## alex171284 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Wir fahren mitte Mai hin.


----------



## chris760819 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Hör mal Alex, auf der Seite von dem Hausanbieter steht das die auch Tiefenkarten von dem See verkaufen.. Wäre ne Alternative für Dich wenn ich Dir die Karte nicht über meinen Freund besorgen kann.


----------



## alex171284 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Ja stimmt habe ich wohl überlesen....Vielen Dank


----------



## g-star6 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Hi,
wir fahren Anfang Juni an den Örsjön. Habe auch schon versucht irgendwelche infos zum Thema Angeln über den See einzuholen aber leider bisher ohne großen Erfolg.

Hier der Link zum Haus:

http://www.schweden-urlaub-hsf.de/oersjoen1.htm


----------



## alex171284 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Hi werde dir sofort schreiben wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.
Denke werde sicher ein paar gute Stellen am See finden. Kann dir dann auch sagen welche Köder gut liefen usw.


----------



## Chef_Rochen (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Hallo miteinader,

fahren Anfang September in ein Haus am Örsjön, wäre auch über ein par Infos dankbar wie und wo man dort am besten angelt, da es mein erster Angeltripp nach Schweden ist.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## daniel_ (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*



alex171284 schrieb:


> Wir fahren mitte Mai hin.



Und wie war dein Urlaub?
Stell doch mal nen kleinen Bericht ein...
Ist hier eigentlich so üblich. ;-)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## bierstuch (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

ooooh, Juungs... Schade das ich erst jetzt auf diesen Thread stoße...
Leider muss ich gleich weg, aber ich melde mich die tage nochmal und gebe einen konkreten bericht ab...
war nämlich letztes jahr von Ende Sept bis Anfang Okt da...

Grüße


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

@alex171284
Du scheinst zwar am gleichen Tag Geburtstag zu haben wie auch ich (jedoch ein paar Jahrzehnte später), aber das sollte kein Grund sein, einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht über das Angeln am Örsjön zu vergessen. Du hattest Dich anfänglich nach Deinem Frageposting sicher gewundert, dass kaum einer berichtet. Ja, warum wird das wohl so sein? Ich sage nur:   fragen - nachhaken - und dann erst wieder melden, wenn es wieder darum geht, Infos abzufassen. So kann das nicht funktionieren. 
ich merke gerade, ich wiederhole mich und bin o.t.
Schwefi


----------



## daniel_ (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> @alex171284
> Du scheinst zwar am gleichen Tag Geburtstag zu haben wie auch ich (jedoch ein paar Jahrzehnte später), aber das sollte kein Grund sein, einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht über das Angeln am Örsjön zu vergessen. Du hattest Dich anfänglich nach Deinem Frageposting sicher gewundert, dass kaum einer berichtet. Ja, warum wird das wohl so sein? Ich sage nur:   fragen - nachhaken - und dann erst wieder melden, wenn es wieder darum geht, Infos abzufassen. So kann das nicht funktionieren.
> ich merke gerade, ich wiederhole mich und bin o.t.
> Schwefi



He Schwefi!
Das doch immer das gleiche- Anmelden, alles an Infos "abgrasen" und "abfragen". Dann lief oft der Urlaub nicht so wie vorgestellt und danach wird sich nicht mehr gemeldet. Von einem Bericht können wir also Abstand nehmen vom Kollegen Alex... Der ear auch schon Wochenlang nicht mehr on..

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Chef_Rochen (3. August 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Nur noch 4 Wochen, dann geht's los. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## Öllersmann (9. August 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Hallo zusammen,

bin in der letzten Woche zu einem Familienurlaub am Örsjön gewesen. Familienangeln bedeutet, dass ich lediglich morgens oder abends für zwei bis drei Stunden auf dem Wasser war. Der Örsjön ist ein recht steiniger See. Es gibt neben vielen sichtbaren Felsen auch eine Menge von denen, die bis dicht unter die Wasseroberfläche ragen und die man leider erst sehr spät sieht. Wer also mit einem Motorboot auf dem See unterwegs ist, sollte sich trotz Tiefenkarte vorsehen. 

In der Woche habe ich recht häufig dem Dropshotangeln auf Barsch (vornehmlich mit Würmern oder kleinen Shads ) gefrönt. Die Barschfänge waren gar nicht so übel. Überwiegend bissen die Barsche auf Dendrobena und kleinen Shads bis 8cm Länge, Farbe motoroil. Ein paar Hechte konnte ich mit Spinnern und Blinkern auch überlisten, allerdings waren die im Durchschnitt eher klein. Leider konnte ich die tieferen Stellen des Sees nicht befischen, da mir nur ein Ruderboot zur Verfügung stand. 

Die fängigsten Stellen waren schmale Durchlässe zwischen den Inseln, an denen vereinzelt größere Felsen aus dem Wasser ragten. Ich habe oft im Abstand von ca. 20m zu diesen Felsen geankert und dort geangelt. Die Bisse (sowohl Hecht und Barsch) erfolgten unmittelbar bei den Felsen, aber auch beim Einholen unmittelbar vor bzw. neben dem Boot. Selbst beim "Dropshot-Faulenzen" (Montage direkt neben dem Boot absinken lassen) erhielt ich zahlreiche Bisse.

Ich hoffe, ich habe ein wenig zur "Aufklärung" beitragen können.

MfG


----------



## Öllersmann (9. August 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Nochmal ich!

Habe bei meinem letzten Beitrag vergessen mitzuteilen, wie teuer die Angelkarte ist. Eine Wochenkarte kostet 200 skr und gilt für zwei Angeln. Kinder und Jugendliche bis einschließlich 15 Jahren brauchen nichts zu bezahlen.

P.S.: Im Örsjön gibt es auch Zander


----------



## Chef_Rochen (12. September 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Soo.. ich war mit noch 2 anderen Anglern letzte Woche am Örsjön. Wir hatten ein kleines Haus mit Seegrundstück, Boot mit Motor und eigenem Steeg gemietet. Was die Steine im Wasser angeht hab ich die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie Öllersmann. Haben uns dann auch direkt beim Angelladen im 12 km entfernten Osby eine Tiefenkarte gekauft, die die 100 SKR wirklich wert war, da dort auch die Felsbrocken, die man nicht sieht drauf verzeichnet waren. Nun aber zum Angeln. Haben jeden Tag zu dritt auf dem Boot geschleppt und gut gefangen. Vornehmlich Hecht aber auch den ein oder anderen Zander. Leider waren viele der Fische recht klein. Als Köder haben sich Wobbler in grellen "Schockfarben" als am fängisten erwiesen, die 3 - 4 Meter tief liefen. auf Gummifisch hatten wir nicht einen Biss. Der größte Hecht war 75 cm lang und der üppigste Zander 60 cm. Gebissen haben die Fisch zu jeder Tageszeit und zwischendurch haben sich auch Barsche die Köder geschnappt. Alles in Allem ein wirklich schöner Angelurlaub ohne einen gewünschten Großhecht... Naja vielleicht ein anderes mal. 
Highlight war dann eine Elchkuh, die auf einer der größeren Inseln am Ufer graste. 

Wer Interesse an der Tiefenkarte hat kann mich kontaktieren, hab diese abfotografiert....


----------



## daniel_ (13. September 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*



Chef_Rochen schrieb:


> Soo.. ich war mit noch 2 anderen Anglern letzte Woche am Örsjön. Wir hatten ein kleines Haus mit Seegrundstück, Boot mit Motor und eigenem Steeg gemietet. Was die Steine im Wasser angeht hab ich die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht wie Öllersmann. Haben uns dann auch direkt beim Angelladen im 12 km entfernten Osby eine Tiefenkarte gekauft, die die 100 SKR wirklich wert war, da dort auch die Felsbrocken, die man nicht sieht drauf verzeichnet waren. Nun aber zum Angeln. Haben jeden Tag zu dritt auf dem Boot geschleppt und gut gefangen. Vornehmlich Hecht aber auch den ein oder anderen Zander. Leider waren viele der Fische recht klein. Als Köder haben sich Wobbler in grellen "Schockfarben" als am fängisten erwiesen, die 3 - 4 Meter tief liefen. auf Gummifisch hatten wir nicht einen Biss. Der größte Hecht war 75 cm lang und der üppigste Zander 60 cm. Gebissen haben die Fisch zu jeder Tageszeit und zwischendurch haben sich auch Barsche die Köder geschnappt. Alles in Allem ein wirklich schöner Angelurlaub ohne einen gewünschten Großhecht... Naja vielleicht ein anderes mal.
> Highlight war dann eine Elchkuh, die auf einer der größeren Inseln am Ufer graste.
> 
> Wer Interesse an der Tiefenkarte hat kann mich kontaktieren, hab diese abfotografiert....




Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht. War sehr informativ.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## loete1970 (13. September 2011)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Auch ich bedanke mich für den Bericht. Ist immer wieder interessant, Fangergebnisse aus Schweden zu hören!


----------



## RiRiester (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Hallo,

war Anfang der 2000er Jahre einigem Male am Örsjön in den Häuser, die oben beschrieben sind. Waren immer Familienferien mit Morgens und Abends fischen. Am besten ging schleppen, allerdings nur mit eigenem Motor und Schutzkäfig um den Propeller. Bin einmal bei 4 m Wassertiefe mit Vollfas gegen einen Felsen gedonnert. Bei dem dunklen Wasser sieht man den selbst wenn er bis 20 cm unter die Oberfläche ragt nicht. Anglerisch war der See immer gut. Die Zander hocken halt zwischen den Steinen, wenn man knapp drüber schleppte ging immer wieder was. Hechte waren auch immer gut. Köder meist Firetiger. Barsche gingen am Schilf, manchmal beim schleppen. Beim letzten Mal ist mir ein Ruderboot mit 4 oder 5 100 kg-Typen begegnet. Die hatten noch 20 cm Bootswand über dem Wasser und haben mit allem was sie hatten systematisch und sternförmig das Wasser beharkt. Da habe ich mir gesagt, wenn solche Typen auftauchen, muss ich da nicht mehr hin. Normal gilt bei mir in Schweden die Devise, wenn ich ein Boot auf 500m sehe: _"Was will der jetzt auf meinem See?"_ Ich weiß nicht, ob die Typen noch was übrig gelassen haben? Trotzdem ein klasse See. Wir hatten im Sommer 2002 25 °C Wassertemperatur.

Gruß Richard


----------



## masterpike (23. September 2016)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand aktuelle Informationen zum Örsjön, oder sogar eine Tiefenkarte?


Grüße


----------



## Phils (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: See Örsjön Südschweden*

Moin.

Ich hole das Thema nochmal raus, da ich selbst im September an diesen See fahre.
Nur steht leider nur ein Ruderboot ohne Echo zur Verfugubg. Könnte mir wohl n echolot leihen irgendwo....

Vielleicht gibt es ja in der Zwischenzeit ein paar Leute die wieder in dem See geangelt haben und Ihre Erfahrungen teilen möchten?!

Gruß Philipp


----------



## luxusmanni (3. Juli 2021)

Up 
Hab ebenfalls Interesse an Infos und gerne einer Tiefenkarte...!


----------

